# Call of Duty error



## SithLordTimmy (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm getting a error in call of duty single player saying; "Max number of disconnected paths exceeded" and it stops me from getting to the next level. can someone help me ix this problem please?

thanks for your help, Timmy.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 9, 2006)

I remember I had a similar problem, though not the same. Can't remember the details, but it would crash whenever I loaded a certain level for some graphic problem. 

Anyway, the way I fixed it was by bringing the graphic settings down reeeeeal low. Turn all shadows, lights, detail, fog etc. off and the resolution way down. Then get past the point where it is giving you the error (maybe wait til next level loads) and then bring the settings back up again. 

It worked for me, but I dont think it was the same message so it may not work. 

also, have you applied the v1.5c patch? if not that is a very good start. 

get it here:

http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=18217

(warning: 333 MB! hope you have broadband!)


----------



## macb1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Sith Lord Timmy,

I got the same error of "max number of disconnected paths exceeded". I tried lowering my graphics settings, and I also spent three hours downloading the 1.5 update for the game. It still crashes and won't let me get past that part of the game.


PLEASE HELP ME ANYONE!!!!

WHY CAN'T I GET IT TO WORK!?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 27, 2006)

this is a long shot, but you could try playing around with console commands. Cheat Code Central has a list of some of the console commands. You could try turing things like FX, rendering, and shadows off temporarily to see if it helps.

To bring up the console, press the ~ button (I think it might be turned off by default, if so it can be turned on in one of the menus)


----------



## macb1 (Apr 28, 2006)

I tried to get the console page up, but when I typed '~', it didn't work. IS it only a PC thing, or will the console come up on the mac version too?

macb1


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, it's on the Mac version too. Turning it on depends on the version I think. If you applied that patch I linked to in my first reply, you will need to go to the *Options* menu, then click on *Save/Interact*, and then find the item that says *Enable Console* (should be the bottom one in the list).Change it from *No* to *Yes*. 

After changing those settings you should get the console with the ~ key.   

let me know how you go -- good luck!


----------



## macb1 (May 1, 2006)

I'll give it a try. Thanks heaps! And if you by any chance find out anything more about the error that I got, please let me know. Thanks!

macb1


----------



## ex2bot (May 7, 2006)

Suggestion: Send an email to the publisher. Is it Aspyr? Or MacPlay? Look on the box.

Doug


----------



## macb1 (May 8, 2006)

THanks for the suggestion. Do you happen to know what the email address is?

macb1


----------



## Thank The Cheese (May 11, 2006)

Contact Aspyr

good luck!


----------



## macb1 (May 12, 2006)

Thanks Cheese


----------



## hbeeharry (Jun 8, 2006)

i am having the same problem, with the 'dawnville' map - it wont let me load it whether its going through the game or if i try to load it manually using the console. am currently reinstalling COD-Deluxe Edition to see if it will work.


----------



## hbeeharry (Jun 8, 2006)

i suppose i should add that im on an Intel Mac, 2.0ghz 2gb x1600 one.. i know that COD-Deluxe Edition isnt universal binary, but the demo played fine, and the first two levels of the full game also play perfectly, and when i used "spdevmmap (mapname)" in the console and chose another map, that loaded up fine. It seems to be a problem with just the 'dawnville' map at the moment.

Also, when i installed the game, i just copied the folder into my applications folder, and when double clicking the icon for single player, it just loads up the game. Where am i supposed to enter the CD-Key? The big patch that is around on the internet, when i apply it to the COD Deluxe folder, it stops me from being able to load it up - it asks for the cd's to be put in. Is this because i installed from the deluxe edition dvd? are their patches available for this version?


----------

